# Irish Setter Men's VaprTrek Hunting Boots 11.5



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

I have for sale a pair of used Irish Setter Men's VaprTrek Hunting Boots. They are an 11.5 in mens. They are in great shape, $40 obo.


----------

